# Private Stock (Davidoff 2nds)



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Private Stock is a bundle/cheap box (depending on where you buy it) that is made by Davidoff. They don't put their name on it but these are great sticks. I bought some in duty free Malta and they tasted exactly like the $30 Davidoff sticks. I just got some from the US and they came in a box, unlike the bundle from malta, and they had an ugly little band on 'em. I loved the first bundle that i had so I hope this one is as good. They're very creamy with a mouthful of smoke and some interesting flavors all delivered with perfect construction and a smooth consistency. I have only had the Churchills (#1s) so I'd love to see what others have thought.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

I like these a lot. I've had the no. 5's. Nice creamy leathery spicy flavours.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

I just saw these and was wondering about them. I may have to make an order with Famous smoke for a few things now!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

sounds nice. May have to check them out for my next bundled stick!


----------



## StogieSteve (Apr 30, 2007)

I have been smoking Private stock 14's (Churchill)for quite a few years and they are billed as ungraded cigars. From what I've been told these cigars are made from the tobaccos of a variety of Davidoff sticks and consequently batches will taste and smoke differently. I have seen that as a fact. Almost all of the ones I have had were good to great, however some boxes are better than others. So good a stick that I had a few boxes at my daughter's wedding last year and had picture bands put on them to make them a wedding cigar. People loved them!-Great smoke for a great price.


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

Talked me into it. Im going to order right now.


----------



## 50dean (May 21, 2007)

I just got 5 sticks here. I'm looking forward to smoking one.


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

Are these the same thing?
http://www.cigarworld.de/shop/detail.php4?artnr=01113

Also a Private Stock Medium is available:
http://www.cigarworld.de/shop/detail.php4?artnr=01121

What about 3x3 Tubos?
I heard that they too are some kind of seconds, but should be quite tasty.
Anyone tried these?
http://www.cigarworld.de/shop/detail.php4?artnr=01172601


----------



## 50dean (May 21, 2007)

*Private stock or not*

I'm not totally sure about your first link, but I've seen 2 different cigar bands for this cigar. Mine are like the second link you have. I have linked two different types of bands for you to look at.

#1 Seconds off the Davidoff line one size only #14
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-STA&cat=3

second link #2= cuttings blended to make cigars different size cigars
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-XTA&cat=3

It seems to me that one band is a seconds line of Davidoff cigars and the other band has mixed up tobacco cuts from Davidoff, AVO, and Griffin cigars. So to get what might be the better cigar go for the darker band first. The band with the white circle is from the cigar blend cuttings. That is what I have. http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=449709
Haven't had one yet, but I plan on it.



siepattu said:


> Are these the same thing?
> http://www.cigarworld.de/shop/detail.php4?artnr=01113
> 
> Also a Private Stock Medium is available:
> ...


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

Thanks!

So these are the one to get?


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

Does anybody have any personal experience with the 3x3 Tubos?


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

Also I have seen these sold as 'Davidoffs'


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

yes, the image above in the bundle are the cigars I originally found in Malta. They tasted just like top quality davidoffs. The ones in the red band seem to be basically the same thing but the packaging is different and the ones I've had have been less consistent than the first bundle. Who knows though, it could just be a fluke. Anyone else have both kinds?


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

I just sparked mine up. Got these in today. Im half way through the smoke ,on my first one and oh my gosh!! I cant believe what I have been missing out on. Pisses me off really. What a great Cigar, Thank You Colin.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

cory76044 said:


> I just sparked mine up. Got these in today. Im half way through the smoke ,on my first one and oh my gosh!! I cant believe what I have been missing out on. Pisses me off really. What a great Cigar, Thank You Colin.


What link above looks like the ones you got? :nerd:


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

Siepattu has the pics that I bought. I ordered them through Famous. I have had two now and let me tell you, Im very pumped about this Cigar. I Colin is right about it tasting and burning like its big brother. Have fun


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Glad I could share what I've learned Cory. What size did you get?


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

Robusto, If you cant get them in this size let me know and Ill send some asap. I really want you to try them in the robusto size. What do you think this reminds you of, Not price range but more in flavor. I really want to try more Cigars with the same notes and would like to know what you recommend.


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

siepattu said:


> Also I have seen these sold as 'Davidoffs'


I got these in Petit Coronas vitola today and smoked one right away because the retailer had packaged them really good.

Wov! What a cigar!!! :dribble:

Very smooth and tastes exactly like Davidoffs. (To me atleast).
The wrappers had some larger veins and small imperfections but construction was otherwise flawless and the taste heavenly.

I hope they stay on the market and the price doesn't go up. I'm buying the lot! I hope you don't :biggrin:


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

siepattu said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So these are the one to get?


Had one of these yesterday.
They taste exactly like the bundled 'Davidoffs'. :dribble:


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

I smoked one of these today.
To me it seems that all of these I posted tastes the same.
I am ofcourse no expert and have a untrained palate but these are all the same I think, these are in tubes. The color of the wrapper and costruction is the same.



siepattu said:


> Does anybody have any personal experience with the 3x3 Tubos?


----------



## cory76044 (May 13, 2007)

?????


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

:huh:



cory76044 said:


> ?????


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

*bundle and tube*

Are you saying that the tubos taste like the bundles? Are you sure that those are made by Davidoff? What more do you know about the tubos?


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

http://www.egars.com/3x3nrobu.html

These seem like the same thing.

And check out this post at cigarrpass.com post by vudu9:

3x3's and 4x4's are blended by Henke and produced in the OK ( Oettinger-Kellner) Cigar Factory next to the Davidoff factory - owned by Davidoff as well. In comparison, Davidoff uses only about 25-30% of the total yearly crop production for Davidoff cigars exclusively in the Davidoff factory. The rest of the tobacco is used at the OK factory for Avo, Zino, Griffin, Paul Garmirian, Cusano, Zino Platinum Scepter and Platinum Crown, Diana Silvius, and anything else that comes out of OK. Henke blends all of the afformentioned brands as well.

http://www.cigarpass.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29826&st=20&p=425842&#entry425842

cupojoes.com advertises them as Davidoffs:
http://www.cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/spgm?dpt=H&srch=KW&item=dav005833

pipesandcigars.com has both 4x4 and 3x3 bundles (Distributed by Davidoff):
http://www.pipesandcigars.com/dabu.html


----------



## magste-cl (Jun 11, 2007)

*Private Stock and Private Stock Medium Filler*

There are, to my knowledge, two types of Private Stock. The standard PS and the PS Medium Filler line.

Before, the PS line used to be pure Davidoff seconds. Now, as far as I understand, it's a brand of its own, rolled specifically to be PS cigars, at the Davidoff factory by inexperienced rollers, using lower grade tobacco (less aged,etc) and not aged or sorted after colour in the factory. They are still hand rolled long-fillers but not any more real seconds of Davidoff. See the first picture. I have found these PS to be a bit too mild and inconsistent lately, especially the no 11.

The PS Medium Fillers (2nd picture) are cigars rolled from scrap tobacco, left over from rolling the real cigars (at the Davidoff factory, and maybe others nowadays, I'm not sure), hence the name medium filler. Not long filler and not short filler. They are also hand rolled and should have the same tobacco used for the premium brands. Medium fillers can't be rolled in the same way as normal hand fillers. To keep the cigar from collapsing, they add an extra half leaf of tobacco in the filler. They also have an Ecuadorian wrapper and binder. I found these pretty good mild smokes a few years ago (haven't tried them lately), especially the panatela.

Maybe the bundles found in Malta are real Davidoff seconds. That would explain the taste difference between them and the current PS line.


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

THanks for that. I'm a more than a little disappointed though. That first bundle which was unbanded and only in plastic wrap were basically davidoffs. I've recently been smoking the ones with the crappy looking red label and they don't live up to the first bundle but I'll keep at it and hopefully find some better ones. I still need to try a smaller size than the #1 churchills. For those of you who can find the bundles without labels, buy em! I know I will if I find them again.


----------



## magste-cl (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Colin,

As to my understanding, you can probably give up any hope of getting the Private Stocks you have (w the red band) to ever taste like Davidoff's. 

Maybe the Medium Fillers could do better, even though they have a different wrapper and binder? They were available at the Davidoff store in Copenhagen a few years ago. If there is a Davidoff in London, maybe they carry them (hidden in a corner...)? As I mentioned above, it's been a few years since I last tried them.

Cheers

Magnus

PS I enjoy your segments on the DWSC


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Magnus,

As for the Davidoff in London, they don't have any of these options. They recommended that I look in the Swiss shops. If I can't find 'em I might have to go back to Malta just for the bundles.


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

Research-Colin said:


> Thanks Magnus,
> 
> As for the Davidoff in London, they don't have any of these options. They recommended that I look in the Swiss shops. If I can't find 'em I might have to go back to Malta just for the bundles.


These are unbanded and taste just like the Davidoffs.










You live in the UK so why not order from:
http://www.cigarworld.de/shop/detail.php4?artnr=01171301

PM or email me (you have the address) and beg on your knees and I might play nice and send you a couple of PCs.


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

hmmm, yes, I would like a bundle but begging... I'll have to think about how much I want them. Thanks for the link.
C


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

Research-Colin said:


> hmmm, yes, I would like a bundle but begging... I'll have to think about how much I want them. Thanks for the link.
> C


I just ordered some more, both PCs and Robustos.
Offer is still open, sans begging :biggrin:


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

I just got a bundle of these and PCs.

They are very diffirent from the last batch!
The wrapper is much darker, I haven't tasted them yet. But will do so in a couple of days.
There are also many more flaws on the wrappers (sunspots(?), color variance and blotches)

I hope that the demand hasn't ruined these gems!


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

*here's hoping*

Hmm, I'm not sure what to think. I'll hold judgement until I hear how they smoke. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed because this is my favorite bundle.


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

Well, you'll have to wait until next weekend.

I'll try to get them out on Monday. They should arrive to you by Friday. 

I have two Robustos and one PC from the new batch and one PC from the last batch (I just had 2 left  ), with your name on them.

Plus I'll add one of my favorite robusto from Honduras, which I hope you like. And maybe write some opinions here, to get the word out. Because to say I really like them is an understatement if there ever was one.


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Buddy,
I just attended a launch event in London (of a brand which I shall not name and a new line that I also shall not name - but I suspect you know what I'm talking about) so I have something to send back to you. Have you tried the new shipment of robustos yet? Maybe we could both do reviews and compare notes?
Best-


----------



## ggiese-cl (May 6, 2007)

Research-Colin said:


> Private Stock is a bundle/cheap box (depending on where you buy it) that is made by Davidoff. They don't put their name on it but these are great sticks. I bought some in duty free Malta and they tasted exactly like the $30 Davidoff sticks. I just got some from the US and they came in a box, unlike the bundle from malta, and they had an ugly little band on 'em. I loved the first bundle that i had so I hope this one is as good. They're very creamy with a mouthful of smoke and some interesting flavors all delivered with perfect construction and a smooth consistency. I have only had the Churchills (#1s) so I'd love to see what others have thought.


They are similar to but definitely not the same as true Davidoff's (they use "ungraded" tobacco in the PS's). Certainly a lot cheaper, but there's a definite reason for that - you will not get the consistency or the Hendrick Kelner attention you would with a Davidoff. It's a means for the factory to distribute tobaccos they wouldn't want to use in their flagship Davidoff, Griffin or Avo cigar lines.

If you like the PS's - try Special Blend (SB) - another cheap Davidoff produced product distributed by Alec Bradley.


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

Research-Colin said:


> Thanks Buddy,
> I just attended a launch event in London (of a brand which I shall not name and a new line that I also shall not name - but I suspect you know what I'm talking about) so I have something to send back to you. Have you tried the new shipment of robustos yet? Maybe we could both do reviews and compare notes?
> Best-


I can try, but to be honest I don't see myself so experienced that anyone should take any of my reviews too serious.

BTW. I'm smoking a PC of the new batch as I type. They are still very nice! :biggrin:


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

ggiese said:


> They are similar to but definitely not the same as true Davidoff's (they use "ungraded" tobacco in the PS's). Certainly a lot cheaper, but there's a definite reason for that - you will not get the consistency or the Hendrick Kelner attention you would with a Davidoff. It's a means for the factory to distribute tobaccos they wouldn't want to use in their flagship Davidoff, Griffin or Avo cigar lines.
> 
> If you like the PS's - try Special Blend (SB) - another cheap Davidoff produced product distributed by Alec Bradley.


These are Private Stock:









These are just called 'Bundles' from where I buy them. Some place (Spain, Portugal) they call them 'Davidoff bundles':









These taste very much like real Davidoffs. The only thing I noticed are blemishes and color variance.
But for 2$ for a PC, 2.55$ for a Robusto and 2.70$ for a Churchill one can't complain :dribble:.

I am seriously thinking of buying a few hundred of every size and put them in my tupperdor which I have no use for at the moment.

It would be nice to try them with about 2-3 years of age on them.


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

I agree with you, I don't really have the space for that but it is a cigar who's value you can't beat. Too bad you don't live in England Siepattu! Then again, with our weather, you're probably lucky not to.


----------



## siepattu-cl (May 22, 2007)

I smoked a PC and Robusto from the new ones, we have NO problems Colin!
They are all good!:dribble: :biggrin:

Just a little more blotches and color variance.


----------



## Tony-cl (Jun 26, 2007)

*3 x 3s*



siepattu said:


> I smoked one of these today.
> To me it seems that all of these I posted tastes the same.
> I am ofcourse no expert and have a untrained palate but these are all the same I think, these are in tubes. The color of the wrapper and costruction is the same.


I have just recently discovered this line of cigars, and I think they are pretty good. Real earthy! I have smoked several Davidoffs and the 3 x 3 are right on target. Especially for the price. I will keep my humi stocked with these guys on a regular basis. The 4 x 4s are great as well. I will save the labeled Davidoffs for special occasions only, as I already do.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Hey guys, well these "Private Stock" sound good, to try. Question is, are you guys getting the Maduro or the Naturals? For instance the #11's (robusto) look good on the "Famous" website, but again which one? Thanks


----------



## cigarman-cl (Apr 16, 2007)

lots of good information here


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Regarding the ones from famous... I ordered some from there and they were the ones with the bands - not the good ones. Make sure that if you order them they are the bundle in cello. I don't know if any US retailers have them. There is a picture below. Also in this stick there is no maduro. If there is a maduro option, it is probably a different product. Unfortunately there is quite a variety of stuff with the same/similar names now so be careful when you buy.



LouZava said:


> Hey guys, well these "Private Stock" sound good, to try. Question is, are you guys getting the Maduro or the Naturals? For instance the #11's (robusto) look good on the "Famous" website, but again which one? Thanks


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I just smoked a PS MF Robusto (Private Stock Medium Filler) that I got from Cigarbid.com (aka Cigars International). I have no idea what a Davidoff tastes like, but I can report that I thought the cigar burned fine, had a pleasant flavor, and for $1.80 per stick, it was a pretty alright cigar. In fact, I can't think of anything bad to say about it...maybe it burned a little fast since the filler was not long filler, but I think this would rate about a 6 on my ICRS scale. Certainly good enough for a lunch hour smoke.


----------

